# reef ball,pyramids etc.



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

can anyone recommend where to buy reef balls or pyramids or the likes here in pensacola. been thinking of getting some put down as a memorial to my dad,mom and little brother.


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

They are a lot more expensive than when I saw them a couple of years ago, but check these out.

http://www.reefmaker.net/


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2011)

*Sources of Memorial Reef Balls*

You can order directly from Reef Innovations (Larry Beggs) 941-650-2519

You can also get molds to build your own Reef Balls from Reef Ball Foundation
(www.reefball.org)

or for an advanced memorial service (plaques, cremated remains, dedication ceremony, family support, casting participation, etc) consider Eternal Reefs (www.eternalreefs.org).


----------

